# I need some flat bands



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I need some bands + pouches for a 32" draw for some of my shooters, don't need buffalo killers want to be able to shoot marbles all day long. ;-)

Suggestions welcome please!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ slingshots.

http://www.aplusslingshots.com/


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You better get you some Tex Shooter Flat Bands one per fork and you can shoot marbles all day long and they are easy to pull and yet they hit Lightning Fast.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try flatband miller he sells gum and linatex and latex whole assemblies and bunny buster tom nelson also sells band replacements on his website he just sent me some double1/2 gum bands these hit hard and fast with0 buck lead ball ammo


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I just received 9 latex(hunting , magnum type) and gum rubber (classic type)band sets from " flatband" Gary.

he collects a lof catty and knews the spec of the different band style.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

nothing against the others they are all great vendors but I'ld go with Flatband you tell him what you want and he'll be able to do it....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For cheap and pretty well available everywhere, try Alliance 107s or Sparco 107s.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------

